
Show HN: SecureSend share passwords, like fileshare but for short msgs - gerritjvv
https://pkhub.io/securesend
======
gerritjvv
Some notes from myself (the author):

I strongly have to insist that when sharing credentials/passwords you should
be using a service like a secrets manager or password manager, ideally you'll
use my service [https://pkhub.io](https://pkhub.io) :)

This quick share mechanism is made for that time when you are about to send a
password over slack and delete it afterwards. You know its wrong but its just
so convenient :/

With [https://pkhub.io/securesend](https://pkhub.io/securesend) you can send
it, have a optional passcode and the message expires either on read or after
the expire time set.

The advantage is the message is not somewhere in a text transcript that can be
harvested, and is deleted permanently after expire. Its also stored encrypted
where only the link holder can decrypt the message.

The link will be available for harvest if you send it over email or slack but
the temporality of the message solves this i.e the link becomes useless after
the message expires.

